# Is the karambit flail attack practical and beneficial!



## realg7 (Sep 11, 2016)

So I frequently practice different variations of the flail when I'm in training, and I'm just wondering if this would be something good to utilize in an actual combat situation? Because it seems like a risky maneuver...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenposcholar (Sep 11, 2016)

Karambit flailing is only as effective as the skill of the opponent you're facing. Against an unarmed, inexperienced guy on the street it is an excellent tactic. This is because they will be overwhelmed with the movement and unable to keep up with their bare hands. Against an armed, experienced guy on the street it is a terrible tactic. This is because they will be able to follow your movement, find openings, and strike with tier weapon. Somewhere in the middle of that spectrum is where the tactic becomes less effective. Karambit flailing is a quick way to become dangerous but not efficient. Do you train straight knives as well?


----------



## realg7 (Sep 11, 2016)

Kenposcholar said:


> Karambit flailing is only as effective as the skill of the opponent you're facing. Against an unarmed, inexperienced guy on the street it is an excellent tactic. This is because they will be overwhelmed with the movement and unable to keep up with their bare hands. Against an armed, experienced guy on the street it is a terrible tactic. This is because they will be able to follow your movement, find openings, and strike with tier weapon. Somewhere in the middle of that spectrum is where the tactic becomes less effective. Karambit flailing is a quick way to become dangerous but not efficient. Do you train straight knives as well?


W kabar, daggers, training with the polypropylene version of all of them as to not get cut a couple of metal practice nice as well I do have the metal training Karambit 599 model that just cost me a hundred fifty bucks LOL but I've been training with that model for a couple years focused on the clock system mainly

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## realg7 (Sep 12, 2016)

Kenposcholar said:


> Karambit flailing is only as effective as the skill of the opponent you're facing. Against an unarmed, inexperienced guy on the street it is an excellent tactic. This is because they will be overwhelmed with the movement and unable to keep up with their bare hands. Against an armed, experienced guy on the street it is a terrible tactic. This is because they will be able to follow your movement, find openings, and strike with tier weapon. Somewhere in the middle of that spectrum is where the tactic becomes less effective. Karambit flailing is a quick way to become dangerous but not efficient. Do you train straight knives as well?


I have fallen in love with the Karambit and the dart knife but I marcaida due to the ring feature, and the Emerson wave for deployment, I can't imagine there being a better tactical everyday carry knife around. Just thought I'd change the subject LOL

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## KangTsai (Sep 12, 2016)

No matter how badly you throw a flail with a karambit, you are still hurl-whipping a sharp metal object.


----------



## realg7 (Sep 12, 2016)

KangTsai said:


> No matter how badly you throw a flail with a karambit, you are still hurl-whipping a sharp metal object.


I found out the hard way that the flail with this blade breaks the liner lock on the knife comes in towards your fingers have spoken to the makers they also acknowledge this problem so in essence the knife is trash

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## KangTsai (Sep 14, 2016)

realg7 said:


> I found out the hard way that the flail with this blade breaks the liner lock on the knife comes in towards your fingers have spoken to the makers they also acknowledge this problem so in essence the knife is trash
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Flail it while still folded. Probably just as skull-crackingly effective.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 14, 2016)

*Just don't flail.*  If a knife has to come out you are in a lethal encounter.  If that is the case why would you do a maneuver with a knife that puts you at a momentary disadvantage? (ie. it is not in position to do what it is intended to do - cut)  Not everything that looks cool is useful!


----------



## Juany118 (Sep 14, 2016)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> *Just don't flail.*  If a knife has to come out you are in a lethal encounter.  If that is the case why would you do a maneuver with a knife that puts you at a momentary disadvantage? (ie. it is not in position to do what it is intended to do - cut)  Not everything that looks cool is useful!


This is pretty much my view.  Flailing is a less efficient movement imo.  It looks cool and I think it can be useful in training for improving finger dexterity however as others said it is only useful against unskilled/unarmed opponents so I wouldn't use it in actual combat.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Juany118 (Sep 14, 2016)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> *Just don't flail.*  If a knife has to come out you are in a lethal encounter.  If that is the case why would you do a maneuver with a knife that puts you at a momentary disadvantage? (ie. it is not in position to do what it is intended to do - cut)  Not everything that looks cool is useful!



And also forgot... for newer people we have the following thread going elsewhere... Use of Force Law 

I note this because, I LOVE flowing with sticks, training swords and knives BUT it is always important to educate yourself when you are legally permitted to transition to a force multiplier and train appropriately.


----------



## drop bear (Sep 14, 2016)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> *Just don't flail.*  If a knife has to come out you are in a lethal encounter.  If that is the case why would you do a maneuver with a knife that puts you at a momentary disadvantage? (ie. it is not in position to do what it is intended to do - cut)  Not everything that looks cool is useful!



Which is my view on most hand trapping arm control and other karambit stuff. 

It works into areas that become less applicable than just getting really good at knifing the guy.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Sep 14, 2016)

If it's like chinese daggers the flailing is a distraction to throw the enemy off beat and off focus.


----------



## geezer (Sep 15, 2016)

Hmmmm. I imagine you can improvise in a lot of highly original ways. But if its practicality you are after, knives are best for cutting and stabbing. Whittling too.

These are better for flailing:


----------

